# Faracaster & Bluehugh2



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

An afternoon nap required in order to be awake at 8pm

Undoubtedly at least two awesome guitars(ists) will be showcased


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Old man power (chords)! Give 'em hell boys!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

They finally got out of the basement, eh?!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

bluehugh2 said:


> View attachment 421468


Yes, posters do work. Good job!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Cover charge?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

This Friday I plan to make the drive and enjoy this band...I will get some pics of the gear and the amp settings...possibly a bootleg release will be available.
I will be the old guy with glasses that looks out of place if any of you gc'rs plan to attend


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Obligatory sound check...powerful


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Diligent sound person on staff


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

You make a good groupie buddy.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

A good time is had by all and I enjoyed meeting the other GC'ers, including @MFW777 who has the beautiful Two Rock Akoya for sale here and drove all the way from Brooklyn!, for the music and face to face for chats about....guitars and amps🤪


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Due to copywrite laws and a cash bribe the bootleg recordings will be filed with the watergate tapes


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Look at bluehugh rocking stinky pinky! I've never met Hugh but I've met the strat a few times .


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@Alan Small Thanks for the photos. Heckuva good time!


----------



## Ronniedblues (Jan 29, 2021)

Alan Small said:


> View attachment 423606
> 
> View attachment 423605


Nice T Doctor! ‘Smokin”


----------



## MFW777 (Aug 3, 2017)

Alan Small said:


> A good time is had by all and I enjoyed meeting the other GC'ers, including @MFW777 who has the beautiful Two Rock Akoya for sale here and drove all the way from Brooklyn!, for the music and face to face for chats about....guitars and amps🤪


A Good Time (great Arc Angels song to open the first set!!!) indeed, thanks Alan!

One more pic to add:


----------

